
Method and apparatus to monitor and locate an electronic device using a secured - peter_d_sherman
https://patents.google.com/patent/US6300863
======
peter_d_sherman
"Method and apparatus to monitor and locate an electronic device using a
secured intelligent agent via a global network"

[https://www.coresecurity.com/sites/default/private-
files/pub...](https://www.coresecurity.com/sites/default/private-
files/publications/2016/05/Slides-Deactivate-the-rootkit-Sacco-Aortega-
Ekoparty.pdf)

Slide 22:

"The Past:

o _US 6,300,863_ B1 Pat. Figure 8A

o Filed Mar 24 1998, Absolute Corporation

o Agent inside modem Option ROM

o Support for DOS Backdooring

See “Implementing and Detecting a PCI Rootkit”, Heasman, BlackHat 2007""

